# Down pesante- Pagina vietata ai depressi



## Tebe (9 Giugno 2012)

Alle 5 stamattina avevo gli occhi a civetta. Fissavo il soffitto che circa un mese fa ho invaso di stelle e pianeti luminescenti, contando mentalmente i battiti del cuore.
Tump.
Tump.
Tump.
Mi sono alzata. Finiti i tempi in cui stavo lì. Paralizzata. Aspettando i mostri. Col cazzo.
Ho infilato un paio di ciabatte e mi sono traslata come un cadavere in cucina.
Caffè. Rai news. Sigaretta. 
Ansia.
Cazzo.
Ho aperto il frigo, ho tirato fuori uno yogurt bianco, ci ho schiaffato dentro un cucchiaio colmo di cioccolato amaro, ho amalgamato e poi ho spalmato il tutto sulla testa in una maschera anti crespo ricci miracolosa.
Poi ho tirato fuori il miele, ho frullato una banana e una mela.
Ho raccattato due cucchiaini di una e dell'altra e inglobato il miele, mischiando una punta di acido ascorbico in polvere.
E poi. Maschera viso.
Si.
Ero proprio uno spettacolo.

Sono uscita in giardino e magicamente sono apparsi tutti i felini, tipo guardie carcerarie a controllare e soppesare ogni mio movimento.

Tempo lento. Davvero troppo lento.
Minuti ad arrancare proprio. Una sensazione di impotenza addosso che stamattina mi era difficile contrastare.
E allora camminavo. Toccavo fiori. Tiravo calcetti ai gatti.
E tempo sempre lento. Le lancette dell'orologio piantate nel quadrante. Anzi. Incollate.
Mi sono data alla salvia divinorum mentre i ricci facevano la loro comparsa con quell'andatura buffa (sono pure grassi come dei maiali) ed entravano in casa per la colazione prima di andare a dormire.
Sono entrata anche io, ho distribuito scatolette a tutti tonno e riso, poi sono andata lavarmi la faccia, tornata in cucina, altro caffè (questa volta dek) e...niente.
Un tarlo. 
Ansia a manetta. Gola chiusa. Respiro troncato.
E sono arrivati i mostri.
E ho cominciato ad incazzarmi. Ho cominciato a sentire la fiammella dell'embolo partire.
Per la situazione del "flop" e di quello che mi aveva detto Alex anche in merito all'altra situazione che...anche li...un vaso di pandora di merda.
Un vaso che anni fa, quando troncai i rapporti con quelli che mi hanno messa al mondo non avevo voluto scoperchiare perchè ad un certo punto la mia coscienza mi aveva fermata.
Avevo detto tutto quello che dovevo dire, anche troppo Mattia ha sempre giudicato, per cui...quello sarebbe stato come dare un calcio in testa a qualcuno che è già mezzo morto in terra.
E non lo feci.

Ho sbagliato. 
Pazienza. Recupererò. Se non mi secca prima il cancro, che so ai polmoni magari,il tempo è dalla mia.
Al limite balleranno gli altri sulla mia tomba. Anzi no. Ho lasciato scritto che mi devono cremare e spargere, quindi se lo prendono nel culo.
Tebina non lascerà nessuna tomba su cui ballarci sopra.


Ero appena uscita dal bagno, lavata e non più "mascherata", che si è svegliato Mattia.
Abbiamo parlato un pò...e non gli ho detto nulla di quello che mi ha comunicato l'avvocato perchè per lui la situazione è da "Ago in gola" e sta sbroccando.
Glielo devo dire ovvio, e pure in tempi brevi, ma devo essere equilibrata io prima, per riuscire a farmi scivolare addosso tutte le ansie estreme e incazzose che gli arriveranno. E che mi butterà addosso.

Perchè parte in picco Mattia. E cerca la lite. Per scaricarsi. Punzecchia. Rompe i coglioni, diventa contro a prescindere.
Io non raccolgo. Continuo a parlare con lui normale, mentre alza la voce e si agita.

Finchè poi si smonta da solo, e allora possiamo parlare, diventando costruttivi.
-Devo andare al lavoro.- ha detto.
-Andrò anche io.- ho risposto.
Conversazione da due sposati da 50 anni.

Mi sono restaurata, vestita e prima di uscire ho notato il suo cellulare. Quello aziendale e privato. 
Quando è al lavoro Mattia non è praticamente rintracciabile e tutte le volte che è andato in motel con lei in orario di lavoro, si "dimenticava" sempre il cellulare a casa.
Ho provato a chiamarlo sull'altro, quello che dice ormai non usare più e infatti sono mesi che non mi sembra usi.
Squillava. Pensavo fosse staccato del tutto.
Non ha risposto. Mi ha chiamata poco fa.
Tranquillo, incazzato per avere dimenticato il cellulare.
Archiviato.

Poi ufficio. Semi deserto.
Ho incontrato Gelmy alla macchinetta dal caffè in scazzo Global. Io pure.
Lei per Parigi.-Sono stufa Tebe, davvero stanca e stufa. E Manager sempre peggio.-
-Mandalo a cagare.- ho suggerito.
Mi ha guardata come se avessi bestemmiato. Ha sorseggiato il suo the al limone, centellinandolo come un vino prezioso, rispondendo -Impossibile.-
Ha detto _impossibile _con un tono serissimo che quasi ho avuto il dubbio che davvero fosse innamorata stracotta di lui.
Poi ha fatto una cosa che mai e poi mai mi sarei aspettata.
Mi ha fatto una confidenza. Spiegandomi uno dei motivi per cui è così legata a lui. Presupponendo che non la sapessi. 
E infatti non la sapevo. O meglio.
La sapevo la storia, Manager me l'ha raccontata la seconda volta Motel, omettendo la presenza di Gelmy e narrandomela in maniera molto all'acqua di rise.

Mangerò qui.
Minchia se sono in down.
Ma down pesante che nemmeno una gangbang potrebbe tirarmi su il morale.
Chissà se esistono linee erotiche per donne.
Potrei usarla tipo telefono amico.
Ne vorrei uno con la voce roca bassa e sensuale. Che parli lentamente. Che trasmetta calma.
E con questa voce farmi dire qualche porcata. E dirla io stessa.

Mai fatto sesso telefonico, l'idea mi eccita come sapere Pupillo con il cazzo in tiro quando faccio la castracazzi in riunione.
Raccapricciante.

Va bè.
Andro di Baci perugina e sfogatoio blog, in modalità bidone emotivo ON

Oggi va così.


----------



## Eliade (9 Giugno 2012)

Non so se questi ti piacciono (io li adoro):






E per non farci mancare nulla:






Baci tebina...


----------



## Flavia (9 Giugno 2012)

ciao Tebe
come va?
sei riuscita mangiare qualche cioccolatino, per rialzare le endorfine?
comunque, al mio cospetto sei una dilettante della depressione:carneval:
forza, un abbraccio


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (9 Giugno 2012)

Quando fumavo, al telefono avevo un vocione che tutte mi dicevano essere molto sexy.
Non fumo più da anni ed ho pure ancora la rinite allergica. 'Sciamo perdere.

Però anni fa sono riuscito a provocare un orgasmo via sms! :mrgreen:


----------



## geko (9 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3412 ha detto:
			
		

> Però anni fa sono riuscito a provocare un orgasmo via sms! :mrgreen:


Cellulare in modalità silenziosa con vibrazione? :rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (9 Giugno 2012)

Azz! Beccato! :rotfl:

No, dai! Sul serio! Scambio fitto fitto di sms "pesanti", poi ad un certo punto la tizia non risponde. Dopo un po' si rifà viva: "Scusa, sono andata a cambiarmi. Sconvolta! Wow! ".

Che l'abbia scritto solo per farmi contento.....?


----------



## geko (9 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3416 ha detto:
			
		

> Azz! Beccato! :rotfl:
> 
> No, dai! Sul serio! Scambio fitto fitto di sms "pesanti", poi ad un certo punto la tizia non risponde. Dopo un po' si rifà viva: "Scusa, sono andata a cambiarmi. Sconvolta! Wow! ".
> 
> * Che l'abbia scritto solo per farmi contento.....?  *


Eh, non lo sapremo mai. 


Io invece l'ho verificato. Mi telefona proprio mentre sto andando da lei (e non lo sa), arrivato al posteggio la telefonata si fa "pesante" per 5-10 minuti, e al momento opportuno: "Sono sotto casa. Aprimi". Beh, preliminari alternativi ma efficaci. Il sesso telefonico invece lo sconosco, sono all'antica.


----------



## Cattivik (9 Giugno 2012)

Ehi Tebe... 

I cazzi si risolvono (oltre che castrarli) in un modo o nell'altro... e poi conoscendoti un poco... poco appena.. se qualcuno viene a ballare sulla tua tomba tu come minimo provochi un cedimento del terreno e zac... una bella distorsione.... 

Ma lo sai che mi hai incuriosito con la Gelmy.... sono curioso come una scimmia...

Cattivik

P.S. "_Ne vorrei uno con la voce roca bassa e sensuale. Che parli lentamente. Che trasmetta calma."_ Ho svaligiato il tabaccaio sotto casa... mi preparo per il pranzo di lunedì...


----------



## Tebe (9 Giugno 2012)

Cattivik;bt3419 ha detto:
			
		

> Ehi Tebe...
> 
> I cazzi si risolvono (oltre che castrarli) in un modo o nell'altro... e poi conoscendoti un poco... poco appena.. se qualcuno viene a ballare sulla tua tomba tu come minimo provochi un cedimento del terreno e zac... una bella distorsione....
> 
> ...


Curioso di che cosa è successo tra loro, anzi..a loro e che ha fatto scattare il trip "sono tua a vita" di Gelmy verso manager?

Ti dico solo che sembra...fantascienza.
Cioè. 
Non ci avrei creduto.
nemmeno se me l'avesse raccontata tutta bene manager.
O almeno...avre nutrito qualche dubbio.
Non so lo.
Comunque lui mi ha dato la versione edulcorata.


















Cazzo che uomo.
Non scoperà come un alfa ma...chi se ne fotte.


----------



## Tebe (9 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3410 ha detto:
			
		

> Non so se questi ti piacciono (io li adoro):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mrgreen:
Ho il vomito bacetti oggi...
E solo i classici.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (9 Giugno 2012)

Flavia;bt3411 ha detto:
			
		

> ciao Tebe
> come va?
> sei riuscita mangiare qualche cioccolatino, per rialzare le endorfine?
> comunque, al mio cospetto sei una dilettante della depressione:carneval:
> forza, un abbraccio


...questo è il mio massimo della depressione...sono ancora sotto...che palle...


----------



## Eliade (9 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3420 ha detto:
			
		

> Ti dico solo che sembra...fantascienza.
> Cioè.
> Non ci avrei creduto.
> nemmeno se me l'avesse raccontata tutta bene manager.
> ...


ora sono curiosa anche io!
Secondo me un qualcosa per aiutarla nel privato....


----------



## Eliade (9 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3421 ha detto:
			
		

> :mrgreen:
> Ho il vomito bacetti oggi...
> E solo i classici.
> :mrgreen:


E vabè...che ne sapevo io?
Una torta bacio perugina no?


----------



## Tebe (9 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3423 ha detto:
			
		

> ora sono curiosa anche io!
> Secondo me un qualcosa per aiutarla nel privato....


No, niente privato.

Mettiamola così.

L'ha protetta in una situazione che credo solo un marito. Forse. 
Mattia sarebbe svenuto e credo io...anche. Pur avendo un riconosciuto sangue non freddo, gelido.

Ora penso a come raccontarla senza renderla troppo riconoscibile.


----------



## Eliade (9 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3425 ha detto:
			
		

> No, niente privato.
> 
> Mettiamola così.
> 
> ...


 Attendo. :tv:


----------



## Cattivik (9 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3420 ha detto:
			
		

> Curioso di che cosa è successo tra loro, anzi..a loro e che ha fatto scattare il trip "sono tua a vita" di Gelmy verso manager?
> 
> Ti dico solo che sembra...fantascienza.
> Cioè.
> ...


Bhe... diciamo che Gelmy mi incuriosisce... in generale.

Già leggendo i tuoi post per come la descrivi mi ha incuriosito come figura... forse perchè... pure a lei non risparmi nulla... ma ne parli sempre... come dire con "rispetto"?

Poi adesso con sta pillolina la mia curiosità è salita... e di molto.

Cattivik


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Giugno 2012)

> Chissà se esistono linee erotiche per donne.


chiama conte :rotfl:


----------

